
Consumer Reports: Latest Autopilot “far less competent than a human” - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/05/consumer-reports-latest-autopilot-far-less-competent-than-a-human/
======
pooya13
Consumer Reports Not Thrilled By Misleading Navigate On Autopilot Headlines:
[https://insideevs.com/news/351110/consumer-reports-tesla-
nav...](https://insideevs.com/news/351110/consumer-reports-tesla-navigate-
autopilot/)

